# Who would you take in?



## RVRodie (Jan 5, 2012)

People with skills, women and children, family members, neighbors, nobody, anybody?


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

People who could contribute and help, I would like to think I would take in as many as possible but I'm sure self preservation will kick in if supplies get low and I will do a lot of screening. People who come WITH items and need a place to stay....It'd be tough to judge until we are there.

Family definitely would be welcome first!


----------



## amym505 (Feb 10, 2012)

We would definitely take in family, and people who can contribute in some way. We would probably take in people who can't fend for themselves very well, the elderly and someone with small children.
It's like acidlittle said, it's hard to know until the time arrives.


----------



## gitnready4it (Jan 27, 2012)

This is the question I have struggled with the most. Not sure how I will deal with it. If you don't draw a line you WILL run out of supplies. However actually drawing that line will be very hard! :?


----------



## Wife 1.0 (Mar 23, 2012)

gitnready4it said:


> This is the question I have struggled with the most. Not sure how I will deal with it. If you don't draw a line you WILL run out of supplies. However actually drawing that line will be very hard! :?


Yeah, I tell my husband when we get in conversations about this (something we talk about A LOT) I tell him look you can feed a few people for awhile or indefinately or you can feed a lot of people and then all of you will run out of food eventually and die. It's a hard thing. I'm lending a "How to survive the end of the world as we know it" to my family members I think are/will be interested in prepping. It's what got us interested. We have a couple unsavory characters in our family that I wouldn't have around in an apocalypse situation because they are violent, thieving etc. (even if they are family and hungry) Strangers uh prolly not. (Don't know them, don't know if I can trust them not to shoot me/my husband in the back and steal our stuff.)

Wife 1.0


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

In the short term, immediate family or VERY close friends. In the long term, after some "acclimation" to the climate, those that have useful skills. Medical, mechanical, security and food procurement would be tops, then work from there. 

With that said, anybody see the re-runs of the show "The Colony" on the Green Channel yesterday? I miss that show. And the one about surviving in Alaska that Discovery aired at the same time? I know one of the shows made their premiere on my 40th birthday and that's pretty much what I did that night!


----------



## Dreams (Mar 27, 2012)

This is easy and at the same time hard... 

1. I dont talk to my family.. they turned into shit heals after my grandparents died, so I really have only my husband and my kids in my life.. and that is MY choice. While I would feel bad a bit.. I really can not be the adult to a bunch of adults.. not to mention they are in florida and I am in NJ... so my immediate family my father and my uncle and his family.

2. I know that it is wise to have different people who are able to provide different services needed.. Dr's, herbalists, farmers, construction, etc. 

3. my oldest daughter.. and if her boyfriend wants to come that is fine.. I would allow him to also bring family provided its not 20 people.. 

4. my husbands son.. course Im sure he would not want to go without his brothers..which I wouldnt have an issue with if they didnt live with my husbands x and since there are BIG issues there, that would not be a wise idea.. so its up to him if he wanted to go or not.. 

5. my youngest begged me to bring her bff, the mother and the grand mother.. now, Im sure they might want a few more family members.. and that is fine..

6. I have a few friends I would bring in as well. 

Now, it would all depend on the space.. so long as we have it to where I am not confined to a closet area.. lol..we are good... and of course anyone who wants to come, is welcome to do so, provided they bring the same # of years in food and supplies per family member as I do.. this way, we each survive off our own.

It would have to be a self thriving village per say... 


Id LOVE to get one of those decommissioned missal silos. I already have it planned out in the event we win the lottery and are able to buy or have one made..LOL..


----------



## fedorthedog (Feb 28, 2012)

Ms, pick a month, OK that would annoy the wife so I guess I wont. I have friends and family that i would allow in. They might end up sleeping in the chicken coop or barn. Assuming that we can stay put I plan on a community based response. Family would come into the area if they could, just a fact of life, people would want them let in. After that skill sets would matter, medical people and families, combat skills ect. I dont need farmers or mechanics got lots of those. There are a lot of people who have skill sets that just dont matter, I dont need managers, investment brokers, or administrators. Engineers, equipment operators, water plant operators, linemen, will be needed to create a self sufficient community.


----------



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

fedorthedog said:


> Ms, pick a month, OK that would annoy the wife so I guess I wont. I have friends and family that i would allow in. They might end up sleeping in the chicken coop or barn. Assuming that we can stay put I plan on a community based response. Family would come into the area if they could, just a fact of life, people would want them let in. After that skill sets would matter, medical people and families, combat skills ect. I dont need farmers or mechanics got lots of those. There are a lot of people who have skill sets that just dont matter, I dont need managers, investment brokers, or administrators. Engineers, equipment operators, water plant operators, linemen, will be needed to create a self sufficient community.


This goes back to having your survival resume up to date. When people form groups to survive you better bring some talent to the table of there will be no reason for you to be admitted into a group.


----------



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

OK...I have changed my mind. For years I have stuck with the notion that my group would just be my wife and my immediate family. However, I have a new neighbor with like a 25 year old blond wife and she will DEFINITELY be welcome into my group. On the other hand, her husband will not. Life is tough. :mrgreen:


----------



## MountainMan (Apr 4, 2012)

Obviously your wife doesn't follow you on the site lol. My wife and children and animals would come first. My brother in law and his children and gf. My sister in law and bf and kids would also be welcome. Most of my family can kiss my flat white butt. My aunt, uncle, cousins and grandma are good but parents and siblings have nothing to contribute mentally or physically. If this self sufficient community works out I suppose the rest would be up to vote.


----------



## RuDown (Apr 16, 2012)

You know I think this is a very good topic and very hard to answer. Most people say I will kill they ass until they are in front of you begging for their life and crying and such and then human emotion gets in the way. I think it would be easier for hunter types but city dwellers that dont kill anything but themselves with the poisons that is peddled to us. I dont know. I am hoping to stay hidden enough that no one will find us unless we want them to. But I Also will have no trouble jacking someone up if see them trying to rob defenseless people and hurting them.


----------



## whyspers (Apr 10, 2012)

I don't know. That will be a judgment call that will have to be made at the time, hopefully using logic and not solely emotion. 

If it were to happen today, it would likely be based mostly on emotion, because I'd probably screen everyone by simply asking who they supported in this year's elections. If it was anyone other than Ron Paul, they could forget about it, because imo, those folks are why we are at the point we are at today. Republicans & Democrats have reached the point where there are only marginal differences between the two. Except on some social issues, you can't really tell the difference between them. Obama & Romney are interchangeable. Put their records side by side without identifying which was whose and you could not even guess who was the Democrat and who was the Republican.

I didn't mean to get all political here, but that's where I'm at right now. If you vote for status quo, don't come asking me to bail you out because you couldn't be bothered to do your own tedious, time-consuming research and instead, chose to swallow everything shoved down your throat by CNN or Fox News. I'm not gonna want to hear "but, I didn't know" because you SHOULD have know. Every one of us have a non-delegable duty to protect our Constitution and our way of life, I believe. If you stick your head in the sand, or abdicate that responsibility, then I believe you get what you deserve. 

P.S. "You" is speaking generally and not addressed to any particular person here  I've not been around here long enough to know where anyone stands on these issue.


----------



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

whyspers said:


> I don't know. That will be a judgment call that will have to be made at the time, hopefully using logic and not solely emotion.
> 
> If it were to happen today, it would likely be based mostly on emotion, because I'd probably screen everyone by simply asking who they supported in this year's elections. If it was anyone other than Ron Paul, they could forget about it, because imo, those folks are why we are at the point we are at today. Republicans & Democrats have reached the point where there are only marginal differences between the two. Except on some social issues, you can't really tell the difference between them. Obama & Romney are interchangeable. Put their records side by side without identifying which was whose and you could not even guess who was the Democrat and who was the Republican.
> 
> ...


I gained my right to vote when I turned 19 due to the 26th. Amendment in 1971. Since the very first date I voted until now I have NEVER voted strictly by party and have ALWAYS taken the time necessary to try and know who or what I am voting for. In my opinion if a person votes just by party then they are just the same as sheep being led around in a herd. I too support Ron Paul but we all know it will not happen this year or any other year. I will not be voting in this year's presidential election because I cannot support either candiate that will be on the ticket. Hell...maybe we don't pay that job enough to get a qualified person to want it??!!


----------



## RuDown (Apr 16, 2012)

Thrivemovent and twelvevisonsparty is the way I roll. Most think Im crazy but hey thats ok


----------

